# Energiezeichen



## Vale-Feil (2. Oktober 2005)

Hallo ich soll ein Energiezeichen für ein Logo erstellen. Gibt es da ein gutes Tut dafür?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. Oktober 2005)

Was hast Du denn für ein Energiezeichen vorgesehen? Meines Erachtens gibt es da mehrere...

Gruss


----------



## Vale-Feil (2. Oktober 2005)

sollte so ähnlich aussehen wie wenn man ein @ Zeichen vertikal gespiegelt ohne dem a und dann noch ein bisschen schlägelnder. Verstehsr du was ich meine?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. Oktober 2005)

@ vertikal gespiegelt, das a rausgenommen und geschlängelt,
aber ich weiß immer noch nicht, was Du meinst. Eine Grafik wäre evtl. hilfreich.


----------



## Vale-Feil (2. Oktober 2005)

ungefähr so nur runder und professioneller


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. Oktober 2005)

Und was spricht dagegen, dass Du das mit dem Pfad-Werkzeug nachzeichnest?


----------



## Vale-Feil (2. Oktober 2005)

dass ich damit nicht so rund bekomme. Aber wenn du mir nen guten rick verratest wie man das am besten so rund bekommt würde dem nichts mehr im weg stehen. Danke


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. Oktober 2005)

Dann blende Dir zunächst das Raster ein, zeichne Dir mit dem Pfadtool eine viereckige Spirale
(achte dabei auf die gleichmäßig bleibenden Abstände!) und das Abrunden kannst Du dann mit
dem Punkt-Umwandeln-Werkzeug machen. 
Oder Du bastelst Dir eine Spirale mit dem "Strudel-Filter", wählst den entsprechenden Farbbereich aus
und erstellst Dir daraus einen Arbeitspfad.

Gruss

P.S. Martin hat das in dem anderen Thread nicht nur einfach so gesagt, dass Du auf die Netiquette achten sollst....


----------



## Vale-Feil (3. Oktober 2005)

oops liegt daran das ich schon zu lange am Computer sitze sorry.


----------



## Vale-Feil (3. Oktober 2005)

ok poste hier mal die Weiterentwicklung


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. Oktober 2005)

Und jetzt?


----------



## Vale-Feil (3. Oktober 2005)

Markus Kolletzky hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und jetzt?



wollte nur mal das Ergebnis zeigen. Aber wenn mir jemand ein Verbesserungsvorschlag hat. Nur her damit ^^


----------

